
Why Television Still Shines in a World of Screens - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/02/08/business/media/08digi.html
======
ars
Such a strange article considering that nearly all of the web is text. The
vast majority of internet time is spent reading.

~~~
gojomo
_vast majority of internet time is spent reading_

Under a certain age, that may not be true anymore.

~~~
jerf
This should be the subject of a study.

(Not being sarcastic.)

I for one read much more and much more widely on the Internet than I ever did
offline, but am I the future or am I a sport? It's an important question.

~~~
pgebhard
I agree with you. I certainly feel that I read a lot online now, but so much
of it is in small bursts. I find it hard now to maintain decent concentration
while trying to read long documents/books offline.

